# how to draw more photorealistic?



## germanboyfriend (Dec 26, 2021)

Is here someone who would paint for me? Need a present for my gf asap. Read my post for the details.


----------



## graphicdesign (10 mo ago)

germanboyfriend said:


> Is here someone who would paint for me? Need a present for my gf asap. Read my post for the details.


Why don't you do it by yourself.?


----------

